# farmnyard pigeon loft?



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, anybody have a kit loft from farmnyard.com? Just interested in how you like it quality/space/birds happy with it? After our move, thought of getting one of the larger lofts.

thanks...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't getting a shed and fixing it the way you want be better then getting something made for chickens?


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Wouldn't getting a shed and fixing it the way you want be better then getting something made for chickens?


Shed would cost alot more. His pigeon lofts are made for chickens?
I know he sells both in different categories on his page.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Maverick, were you live it should not cost so much, it does not have to be closed up tight. 4 Sheets outdoor plywood,some 2x4s and 1/4 inch plywood would do it. leave the roof just plywood, cover it later. budget it out.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Maverick, were you live it should not cost so much, it does not have to be closed up tight. 4 Sheets outdoor plywood,some 2x4s and 1/4 inch plywood would do it. leave the roof just plywood, cover it later. budget it out.


Thank you for the info, we are moving north so it would have to be built to withstand the winter months. I will look up some plans also to get a better idea of cost and materials. Just thought a kit would be the easy way out.

thanks again...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Were are yo moving to? Just curious.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Were are yo moving to? Just curious.


South Berwick Maine, should be there by February or first of march.
Ive looked up some plans that would work out great. Not as nice looking but bigger than the farmnyard kits. 

thanks again...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever Loft you go with, make sure it is as open, yet stays dry as possible.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Whatever Loft you go with, make sure it is as open, yet stays dry as possible.


From what I've been reading thats one of the most important things.
Thanks...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maverick pro said:


> Shed would cost alot more. His pigeon lofts are made for chickens?
> I know he sells both in different categories on his page.



Sorry........I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry........I missed that. Thanks.


No problem...I thought the same thing when I first looked at the site.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

maverick pro said:


> Hi, anybody have a kit loft from farmnyard.com? Just interested in how you like it quality/space/birds happy with it? After our move, thought of getting one of the larger lofts.
> 
> thanks...


I don't know I went to that site and they look nice but seems too small for that amount of money. With the price on some of them lofts you can make a very nice loft a lot of people here have some awesome ideas and pics of ther work. Good luck and keep us posted to see your future loft.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

chayi said:


> I don't know I went to that site and they look nice but seems too small for that amount of money. With the price on some of them lofts you can make a very nice loft a lot of people here have some awesome ideas and pics of ther work. Good luck and keep us posted to see your future loft.



I think thats what my plan will be. I was just curious cause they where a quick solution to a loft. then add a flight area to it but Im thinking of just building now.
It will be a couple months before we move so I will add pics and info as to what I end up building once we get settled in.
thanks again...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Mavrick I can tell you I have build my loft about 7yrs ago and I haven't stop doing upgrades. It has changed so much from what it started out. Add a aviary then changed the floors, add breeding boxes, added a permanent setteling cage to the entrance, changed the trap door, repainted, added cuarentin cages for my prisoners. I've done so many upgrades that it never finish  now I'm planing to add zinc sheets that people use for roofing to protect the wood panels from the back and one side of the loft on the outside cause the front is almost all open with the aviary and the other side is where the door is. It never finishes, so don't worry I bet you will keep on adding to it. Keep us posted and post pics to see your future loft. Good luck.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

chayi said:


> Mavrick I can tell you I have build my loft about 7yrs ago and I haven't stop doing upgrades. It has changed so much from what it started out. Add a aviary then changed the floors, add breeding boxes, added a permanent setteling cage to the entrance, changed the trap door, repainted, added cuarentin cages for my prisoners. I've done so many upgrades that it never finish  now I'm planing to add zinc sheets that people use for roofing to protect the wood panels from the back and one side of the loft on the outside cause the front is almost all open with the aviary and the other side is where the door is. It never finishes, so don't worry I bet you will keep on adding to it. Keep us posted and post pics to see your future loft. Good luck.


Thats the beauty of the hobby. Always looking to make things better for us and the birds. Keeps our minds busy and thats a good thing. I cant wait to get stsrted on this and start getting more birds love to watch and listen to just the one I have now kinda relaxing. Couple more would be even better in a nice loft.
Thanks again...


----------

